# Fault Codes Explaination - P0300 & P0304



## hafa_adai (Nov 2, 2001)

Vehicle is 2006 VW GTI 2.0FSI. Everything is stock performance wise, except for an AWE vent boost gauge. Plug in the VAG-Tool and these two fault codes popped up. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
Source is from http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...Codes
*16684/P0300 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected*
Possible Causes 
- Camshaft position sensor 
- Running out of fuel 
- Stuck EGR valve 
- Open EGR valve 
Special Notes 
- This dtc indicates that OR multiple cylinders are misfiring, OR one cylinder but the ECU fails to identify which cylinder is misfiring.
*16688/P0304 - Cylinder 4 Misfire Detected*
Possible Causes 
- Ignition system 
- Fuel injectors 
- Fuel pressure 
- Running out of fuel 
- EVAP canister purge valve 
- Evaporative emission system 
- Low compression 
- Base engine problems 
- Controle Module damaged 
Special Notes 
- This feature search for engine misfire in a specific cylinder. Most of the time the cause for a misfire is a lack of combustion in a cylinder due to absence of spark, poor fuel metering, or poor compression.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Fault Codes Explaination - P0300 & P0304 (hafa_adai)*

Please use the copy codes button on the fault codes screen or post a complete Auto-Scan, I'd like to see some more data from the ECU.


----------



## hafa_adai (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: Fault Codes Explaination - P0300 & P0304 (Theresias)*

I've save the readings, but how do I retreive them in order to post it here? Thanks.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Fault Codes Explaination - P0300 & P0304 (hafa_adai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hafa_adai* »_I've save the readings, but how do I retreive them in order to post it here?

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
As the manual says...
...if you saved them you'll find them in your _/VAG-COM/Logs/AutoScan-Log.txt_ file, which can be opened with any text editor (e.g. Notepad/Word). Use Copy'n'Paste to post your data here and you'll see there is much more data than what you posted above and the data VAG-COM *really* shows on a 2.0T is also different from what you posted.


----------



## hafa_adai (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: Fault Codes Explaination - P0300 & P0304 (Theresias)*

Thursday,13,July,2006,21:49:08
VAG-COM Version: Release 512.4-UD
Chassis Type: 1K - VW G/J Mk5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 25 36 37 3D 42 44 46
47 52 55 56 57 62 69 72 76 77 7D


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No: 1K0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 00 0010
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01279
2 Faults Found:
000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
000772 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected
P0304 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Fault Codes Explaination - P0300 & P0304 (hafa_adai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hafa_adai* »_VAG-COM Version: Release *512.4*-UD

You may want to update to the current version VAG-COM 607.0.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html

_Quote, originally posted by *hafa_adai* »_Address 01: Engine
Part No: 1K0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 00 *0010*

You may want to update to 0020, this reflash has to be done by the dealer and as far as I remember it should take care of the misfires.
BTW: Did you notice the slightly difference between your real fault codes and the fault codes in your first post? So please always post the complete codes (for future purposes).


_Modified by Theresias at 11:42 PM 7-17-2006_


----------



## hafa_adai (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: Fault Codes Explaination - P0300 & P0304 (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
You may want to update to the current version VAG-COM 607.0.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


Update completed. Thank you!

_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
You may want to update to 0020, this reflash has to be done by the dealer and as far as I remember it should take care of the misfires.

How do I move forth with this? Do I just tell the service dept to reflash the update because I found the fault codes with my VAG? Or is this an update they will correct regardless? Service Advisers can be a bit sensitive when customers try to give them advises. Go figure.









_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
BTW: Did you notice the slightly difference between your real fault codes and the fault codes in your first post? So please always post the complete codes (for future purposes).


How am I able to tell the difference? I'm not sure what you mean?








And from here on out, I will definitely post supporting codes. Thanks again.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Fault Codes Explaination - P0300 & P0304 (hafa_adai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hafa_adai* »_How do I move forth with this? Do I just tell the service dept to reflash the update because I found the fault codes with my VAG? Or is this an update they will correct regardless? Service Advisers can be a bit sensitive when customers try to give them advises.

Tell them you have these misfires and you would like them to take care of that. Depending on how they behave, you may mention a possible reflash.

_Quote, originally posted by *hafa_adai* »_How am I able to tell the difference? I'm not sure what you mean?

You wrote:
16684/P0300
16688/P0304
VAG-COM says:
000768/P0300
000772/P0304


----------



## hafa_adai (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: Fault Codes Explaination - P0300 & P0304 (Theresias)*

Monday,17,July,2006,23:07:37
VAG-COM Version: *Release 607.0-UD*
Chassis Type: 1K - VW G/J Mk5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 25 36 37 3D 42 44 46
47 52 55 56 57 62 69 72 76 77 7D
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 B HW: 1K0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 00 0010
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01279
2 Faults Found:
000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 7818 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:02:37
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 905 /min
Load: 23.9 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 52.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
000772 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected
P0304 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 7818 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:03:43
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1264 /min
Load: 25.5 %
Speed: 4.0 km/h
Temperature: 88.0°C
Temperature: 49.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hafa_adai (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: Fault Codes Explaination - P0300 & P0304 (Theresias)*

Thank you. Here is the update.








Tuesday,18,July,2006,17:18:04
VAG-COM Version: *Release 607.0-UD*
Chassis Type: 1K - VW G/J Mk5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 25 36 37 3D 42 44 46
47 52 55 56 57 62 69 72 76 77 7D

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 B HW: 1K0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI *0020*
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 23411
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 0001
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Fault Codes Explaination - P0300 & P0304 (hafa_adai)*

Cool, so are you still having these misfires?


----------



## eevegas (May 27, 2017)

*Multiple Cylinder Misfire*

2 Faults Found:

16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected

P0300 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

16686 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs

P0302 - 008 - Please Register/Activate - Intermittent


----------



## eevegas (May 27, 2017)

*Multiple Cylinder Misfire*

2 Faults Found:

16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected

P0300 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

16686 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs

P0302 - 008


----------



## eevegas (May 27, 2017)

*ABS Brakes*

Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 8E0 614 517 A
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 3429
Coding: 04277
Shop #: WSC 06435
1 Fault Found:
00526 - Brake Light Switch-F
36-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent


----------



## eevegas (May 27, 2017)

*Random/Multiple Cylindre Misfire Detected*

lready I already put some new spark plugs and ignition coil. Still have the same problem
Code :
Random/Multiple Cylindre Misfire Detected
P0300 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
p0302 - 008

It is not dripping coolant by the spark plugs, I mean they are dry (As it should be)

Audi 2004 A4 Quattro 2004 1.8﻿


----------

